# Bookmatch Jig



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

This exact jig will more than likely never be needed by anyone but me but it may provide an idea that someone needs for other projects.

While making tape dispensers I quickly learned I needed a jig to cut slots for the tape spool that is wood with a 1/4" dowel spindle. I discovered these slots need to be very accurate in relation to each other for smooth operation. 

The two sides of the dispenser are placed in the jig and the L shaped piece with the duct tape hinge is closed to act as a router base stop in that direction. These two sides must be identical. They can be (should be) a little loose for ease of inserting and removal if they are both shimmed equally in the appropriate direction with strips from a cereal box top.

Since it only takes seconds to route these slots it almost seems a waste of time but the jig was fun to design, build and tweak to perfection and is a must for success in this operation.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Robert. Nice job on the jig.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Really nice, Robert. Did you make from a hacksaw blade, or where did you buy, the serrated tape-cutter? One of those would look nice on my desk.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe you're right, and you're the only one who will ever use them...BUT, I love coming up with simple jigs to help me accomplish some task, they _are_ fun to build, and thanks for sharing yours!
By the way, the tape dispenser looks great, nice selection on the woods.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice job, Robert. 

Hmmm, a duct-tape hinge for a tape-dispenser jig. Something poetic about that.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Cool! And very nice looking tape dispenser!*


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

BigJimAK said:


> Really nice, Robert. Did you make from a hacksaw blade, or where did you buy, the serrated tape-cutter? One of those would look nice on my desk.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for all the complements fellow wood workers.

Yes, I use hacksaw blades to make the cutter since they seem to be readily available. I like the un-used portion near each end of 32 tooth blades and grind the set from both sides, thin it some followed by polishing it the best I can with poor boy equipment. The dispenser in the original pic is ready for the cutter but is still void of one at photo time. 

Jim - yes, those do look nice on most desk. I've made over 20 and gave them away to select friends and family so I'm about burned out and I'm completely out of lead shot to bring the weight up to around 13 ounces. So Jim, let us know when you get -yours- finished.:lol:

Speaking of select family, this one made from stump wood from a Blackjack Oak that died here at the ranch resides on my son's desk. I'll never do that again. Too difficult making 2 pieces of lumber from stump wood. It has the cutter in place.


----------

